# Happy 4th of July!



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2016)

It's the 4th of July which is Independence Day in the United States which means it's time to celebrate our freedom and blind patriotism. There's no better way to celebrate than to light up some Chinese made fireworks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 4, 2016)

YAY FREEDOM WOO


----------



## Aquari (Jul 4, 2016)

*tfw its still the third*


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> *tfw its still the third*



Not on the East coast.

And by the way, make sure your post includes a bald eagle meme you commie.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2016)

West coast- join you in 2 hours! xD


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2016)

*WEST COAST HERE! WE GETTIN' READY TO GET ALL PATRIOTIC AND ****!*


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 4, 2016)

happy sickening amount of firecrackers for literally no reason day, america.


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2016)

it's still the 3rd for me. atleast for 1 more minute


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Well Us Puerto Rican
Don't celebrate much 4 of July but happy 4 of july


----------



## Llust (Jul 4, 2016)

lol no. my neighbors are doing fireworks but i want to sleep


----------



## Le-Vane (Jul 4, 2016)

guardgirl said:


> happy sickening amount of firecrackers for literally no reason day, america.



Try a week leading up to and afterwards full of firecrackers. My _poor_, poor dogs.


----------



## piske (Jul 4, 2016)

woot! happy 4th of july fellow 'muricans! ^________^ only thing I hate is that my poor pupper is scared of the fireworks :<


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 4, 2016)

Can't wait to see some fireworks.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2016)

I slept all day/night and then got up and saw a few fireworks on my way to work today. Woo.


----------



## Soraru (Jul 4, 2016)

california will join the rest of you in 20 minutes.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 4, 2016)

oh good, nobody's posted this yet






happy 4th of july!


----------



## Locket (Jul 4, 2016)

I have me some patriotic blood. I'm proudly related to John Hancock, no kidding.


But anyway~ I'm ready for the fireworks and my neighbors yearly firework competition!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 4, 2016)

eyyy NOW its the 4th!, finally!!, we made it boys!


----------



## Soraru (Jul 4, 2016)

ever since it struck 12... all the fireworks completely stopped lmao


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 4, 2016)

Omg, my neighbors are doing fireworks, they're so noisy! They got tons of them, I'm heading to Cape Coral for the red white and boom festival like we do every year  we got boxes of sparklers, fireworks, sorta a bomb type, and some other types not sure lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

Our city has an event down in the park and I wanna go this year and spend all of my money on claw machines and shaved ice ;>


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 4, 2016)

im not in america
but one of my neighbours put up ab american flag

cool cool


----------



## Aali (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th everyone! Ca';t wait to light these bada** fireworks!

Also, idk if this is the same for the whole country, but where I live, you can only do fireworks 2 days before, the day of, and 2 days after a holiday. I can't remember if its a state law or county rule. Either way, look it, call the cops on neighbors


LIKE A REAL 'MURICAN


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 4, 2016)

Is it bad I listened to American Idiot today?


----------



## Aali (Jul 4, 2016)

Also here:






"I'm just American Trash"


----------



## JX- (Jul 4, 2016)

The fireworks are going to make me stay up all night...


----------



## namiieco (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't live in america but people were shouting and stuff at midnight... but I don't know if that has anything to do with independence day.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 4, 2016)

Eh the whole thing seems kinda stupid, but happy 4th of July anyway I guess xD


----------



## tobi! (Jul 4, 2016)

after saving it, he named it "freedom"


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

i can't post a 4th of july gif or picture, but i'm as american as can be, happy fourth of july.

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm it attached !!!


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 4, 2016)

another pointless celebration day tbh


----------



## Invisible again (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th of July! 
Can't wait to watch the fireworks light up the sky! c:


----------



## Aali (Jul 4, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> another pointless celebration day tbh



It's the day America became independent....how is that pointless?


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 4, 2016)

Aali said:


> It's the day America became independent....how is that pointless?



The united states not america I'd say 

well  it's ironic how they celebrate their Independence when they have like third world countries being dependant of them )


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2016)

Aali said:


> It's the day America became independent



Nope. It's the day the Continental Congress approved the Declaration of Independence in 1776. The United States didn't actually become independent until September 3, 1783 when the Treaty of Paris was signed.


----------



## Leela (Jul 4, 2016)

How have none of my people infiltrated this yet? Disappointed.

Happy Traitors' Day.

seriously though have a nice time and don't get exploded by a firework


----------



## Isabella (Jul 4, 2016)

happy 4th losers


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 240th Birthday, America


----------



## Midori (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy belated Canada Day also


----------



## Aali (Jul 4, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Nope. It's the day the Continental Congress approved the Declaration of Independence in 1776. The United States didn't actually become independent until September 3, 1783 when the Treaty of Paris was signed.



Wow really? My teachers always taught us that it was the day the US became independent. 


Public school education FTW


----------



## f11 (Jul 4, 2016)

idk if call my Independence Day June 19 or October 1 but the fireworks are very beautiful and they only thing I really like.


----------



## Aali (Jul 4, 2016)

Burnt the side of my thumb lighting fireworks ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hooray for freedom! Today, I played with sparklers, poppers, and those tiny, white, mini-exploding things. I got smoke in my face when watching legal fireworks. Of course I had to breathe it.


----------



## Miii (Jul 4, 2016)

It's raining here. No fireworks for us.


----------



## Nena (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th july to all


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 5, 2016)

Aali said:


> Burnt the side of my thumb lighting fireworks ;-;



At least you didn't blow your fingers off.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 5, 2016)

Let us not forget our first king, George Washington, whose victory in hand to hand combat against a massive tiger during a hurricane over the Potomac is is what cleared the way for our troops to cross the Delaware and gain victory!


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 5, 2016)

The 4th of July is so annoying for me. It just freaks out my dog and traffic is so hectic.

can we stop celebrating the day we stole this land..?


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 5, 2016)

Bwazey said:


> can we stop celebrating the day we stole this land..?



The British and French stole it first. Blame them.


----------



## Radda (Jul 5, 2016)

Miii said:


> It's raining here. No fireworks for us.



Lucky you.Here I am getting no sleep from the festivities


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The British and French stole it first. Blame them.



hey, don't forget the Spanish and the Dutch! 

actually in Florida where I live, the Spanish brought diseases that wiped out the native Americans down here.  so maybe that wasn't technically stealing...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 5, 2016)

is this worthless holiday over yet? can dumb**** Americans go back to being dumb****s in ways that aren't overly obnoxious and distracting?


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 5, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> is this worthless holiday over yet? can dumb**** Americans go back to being dumb****s in ways that aren't overly obnoxious and distracting?



oops-- it's still going on in Hawaii and American Samoa!


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> is this worthless holiday over yet? can dumb**** Americans go back to being dumb****s in ways that aren't overly obnoxious and distracting?


Ok someone doesn't like Americans :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 5, 2016)

Aali said:


> Ok someone doesn't like Americans :/



not all, just the idiots

which also generally happens to be the loudest of the bunch


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 5, 2016)

just calling themselseves americans excluding all the other countries that live in America is already dumb smh

get a demonym


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

I still have left over sparklers I'm gonna light tonight :3


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 5, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> is this worthless holiday over yet? can dumb**** Americans go back to being dumb****s in ways that aren't overly obnoxious and distracting?



That's pretty rude tbh


----------



## Llust (Jul 5, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> That's pretty rude tbh



thank you for pointing out the obvious?


----------

